# Banded Duck



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

How many times have you shot at a duck, watched it fly off and then drop from the sky hundreds of yards away? I think it has happened to all of us at one time or another. The comment in our group is "you know that one was banded" Well, while walking back to the truck tonight, my dog found a dead drake mallard. I flipped the bird over and to my surprise there was a band. I looked up the information and it was banded 2-2-09 in Bennion Utah. (The duck was in pretty rough shape so no photo)


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Its funny you should make a comment like that. The last banded duck i shot did that exact thing. I hit him and he flew about 200 yards and then locked up and landed. I watched him walk around on the ice for about 10 minutes and then sat down and died. We left him on the ice for awhile, knowing it was on the way back out. Picked him up on the way back to the truck and he just happened to be packing jewlery from the north west territories.

Makes me wonder how many that got away in the thick phrag were packing som bling. We have the same saying in the group I hunt with as what you have.


----------



## RJMAX5 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's totally awesome! Do you want to trade a golden eye hunt for showing me and steven that spot?


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the cool find Rob.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I found a shoveler a couple years ago on opening day that died from boch that was banded.


----------



## RJMAX5 (Dec 28, 2012)

I always wondered if they banded those things. Where was it banded? Might stop giving out the free passes to spoonies!


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

It was banded up in Alaska that summer that I found it. I actually was contacted by the biologist because they thought it was odd the bird traveled from Alaska that summer to Utah that fast. On top of that it was here long enough to catch the boch and die by opening day.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have wondered how many bands are recovered from birds that died from botulism? Especially the bad years when thousands of ducks die on the GSL.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I better Join fowlmouth and Gordy on shooting happy mallards now. Maybe I can get lucky and get a band there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I guess I better Join fowlmouth and Gordy on shooting happy mallards now. Maybe I can get lucky and get a band there.


That's funny Dustin!  You know I haven't shot a spoonie in over ten years. Might have to try it though if nothing else gets flying.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I better Join fowlmouth and Gordy on shooting happy mallards now. Maybe I can get lucky and get a band there.
> ...


lol I call bs on that.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

2 seasons ago we were hunting a small spring pond in a field, and right at shooting light we had a flock of mallards come in. My father in law hit one that kept on going, we watched it fly off until it was just a speck that disappeared into a low pass between some hills about a mile off. After a few hours I decided to go and jump the irrigation ditch that flowed out of the spring. When I made it to that pass, my dog got really birdy and ended up dragging a duck out from under a sagebrush-turned out to be a banded drake mallard, still warm. Banded 2 years earlier on the Great Slave Lake in Canada. Can't believe we recovered that one!


----------

